# Cleaning up chassis



## theblueflash

Ok so I need some advice from the professionals.

I want to do a semi refurb on my Audi before the spring. Basically the rear of the chassis looks like it's been parked in a slipway. I will get some pics up at some point but there is a lot of material peeling off. Possibly underseal applied over an already damp or corroded surface?

I really need to get this removed, treat the metal and reapply something more durable. The suspension components I'm not bothered about as they will be removed/replaced in time but the chassis really needs sorting before it gets much worse

Can anyone suggest anything better than me buying one of these or similar to remove it?

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-garden/steam-cleaners/sc2-15120020.html

After that how clean will the metal have to be?

Also any suggestions on products for cleaning and sealing after appreciated.

I'll be working on axle stands in my garage so I will have limited space

Thanks


----------



## shine247

I think some pictures would help with suggestions. What I will say, and I cannot speak for anyone else is, I have a small steamer like that and whilst it is good for odd jobs and marks, it does very little to chassis parts. I have tried it and given up within minutes. Others may be able to say different but they do not have much "umph"


----------



## theblueflash

shine247 said:


> I think some pictures would help with suggestions. What I will say, and I cannot speak for anyone else is, I have a small steamer like that and whilst it is good for odd jobs and marks, it does very little to chassis parts. I have tried it and given up within minutes. Others may be able to say different but they do not have much "umph"


I'll get the car up this weekend and get some pics. I was wondering if it would be good enough. Maybe I should just hire a more industrial unit. Will await other suggestions. Cheers


----------



## theblueflash

Couple of pics







It was late so I'll get some more tomorrow. It's by no means bad, just untidy.


----------



## nick_mcuk

No Steam cleaner is going to touch that you need good ole elbow grease, good strong cleaners and scrubbing brushes to sort that.

There is a bucket load of rust on those lower arms...I would personally be getting them off the car and properly de-rust them etc


----------



## Moravcik52

It needs de-rusted with a wire brush, drill with wire brush or grinder with flap disc or similar.

Then rust treatment on the stuff thats left.

Then zinc Primer.

Then good quality underbody protection.

I've been using Bilt Hamber products for all of the above, and have been very impressed, much better than items I've used in the past.....and cars have survived the Scottish weather with no issues.


----------



## Streeto

Out of interest what year is this car and how many miles?


----------



## Frog

Braided hoses and an adjustable rear roll bar, that ain't no standard Audi........ As for the cleaning, as others have said attack it with a scraper and wire brush then treat with a wax/oil type product.


----------



## theblueflash

Streeto said:


> Out of interest what year is this car and how many miles?


It's a 2001 RS4.

Strangely very low mileage. Just the rear looks like it's been dropping boats off a slipway


----------



## nick_mcuk

Good lord that is absolutely shocking I have seen less rust on Ford Transits and Mercedes Sprinters and they are rot boxes. 

So much for the Audi Vor Sprung Dur Technic quality build eh!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblueflash

Apart from the arms and hubs which some level of corrosion is inevitable with regular use its not terrible. The biggest problem I think has been that it's had a layer of something sprayed underneath and not had proper prep which has trapped moisture. I can peel pieces off and it's very rusty under. 

I'm still in two minds but I may just take them off and have them powder coated and re bushed instead of getting dirty. Need the car back on the road by spring and have a lot of other work to do on it


----------



## Streeto

That's a 16 year old car then not bad considering, I'd be tempted to get some second hand arms, powder coat and fit new power flex bushes and other stuff and tidy up in situ what you can't removed easily.


----------



## Roogar

I have the same problem on my 16 year old mk1 focus, I brought all new bushes, arms and a donor jsubframe which I striped down with a wire attachment on a drill the some bilthamber deox gel to remove the rust then resprayed the subframe rebuilt the calipers all I need to do now is put it all back together ready for the mot at the end of Feb. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

